# Whizzer Bendix Generator



## wordman5 (Jun 30, 2020)

Recently acquired a Whizzer H model engine in a Schwinn DX frame, and was wondering how others handle the set up of a Bendix generator. As found, I would guess the weight of the generator had allowed the coil guard to move, pulling the coil toward the flywheel as there was no air gap between the coil and flywheel. I've cleaned everything up, and reset air gap and points, etc., and left the generator off for the moment. The motor starts and runs strong, but I'm worried about losing that after the generator is again mounted. Am I crazy to think that way? Any input/feedback is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 30, 2020)

Have to set up the rpms to handle the extra load..


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 30, 2020)

Is there resistance?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 30, 2020)

Yep. I have that setup and there is a pull on the flywheel when it snaps on it..


----------



## wordman5 (Jul 1, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Yep. I have that setup and there is a pull on the flywheel when it snaps on it..



Thanks for your insight.
Interesting. I was thinking it was from the weight of the generator pulling on the flimsy coil guard, but it's more the snap or pull as the genny is dropped onto the flywheel? How much drag does the generator really create? Can the engine be started with it engaged...?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 1, 2020)

Its not just the weight its the pull of current that the generator makes.. it causes a drag on whizzer motor. It takes power to create electricity... just like a car the more things to provide conviences the more power it takes to make them work  thus you lose horse power. Because it drags the motor down.


----------

